# Installing a dishwasher but the power is in the wrong place - behind the dishwasher.



## Oldmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

Mount a receptacle in the sink base cabinet and put a cord on the dishwasher. Code requires a means to disconnect.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Caccaco said:


> I have done this before, installed dishwashers, but with the new Bosch I just got delivered it needs a junction box mounted under the sink. The power is behind the dishwasher, like every other one I have done and the manual says to specifically not mount the box behind the dishwasher as there will be no room.
> 
> Here is what it looks like now:
> 
> ...


Yes, mount a receptacle under the sink.
Get an appliance cord from Lowes or HD and install is to the box from Bosch. Run the cord from the box back to the dishwasher.


----------



## Caccaco (Feb 22, 2020)

Is this different than how things used to be? The old dishwasher I just pulled out was hardwired directly into the unit itself.


----------



## Caccaco (Feb 22, 2020)

Also, the dishwasher came with this plug / junction box unit:

http://imgur.com/a/GyZLc4t


----------



## Caccaco (Feb 22, 2020)

Oldmaster said:


> Mount a receptacle in the sink base cabinet and put a cord on the dishwasher. Code requires a means to disconnect.


Can I take the wire from the picture and make it into a receptacle? Meaning if I drill another hole about here and take the wire you see, is that acceptable?










Yellow is the wire laying on the ground right now.

Red is where I would pin it up and then drill a hole through the cabinet above the water hose entry and then put a box somewhere behind the sink.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Does your installation instructions show something like this ?

.


----------



## Caccaco (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Caccaco (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

The wire is not in the wrong place, it is just setup for the way the other appliance was wired. You have two choices. Either drill a hole in the side of the cabinet box, run the piece of romex over to the junction box that is supplied and then drill another hole to being the supplied cord back to the dishwasher and plug it it. Or, drill a hole in the back of the under sink cabinet, fish the piece of romex to the back of the under sink cabinet into the supplied junction box, and then drill a hole into the side of the cabinet box to run the supplied cord over the appliance and plug it in. You MUST have a means to disconnect the appliance in case of maintenance. You may use any Junction box that you like, You may run that circuit thru a switch as a means of disconnect. It is up to you on how to best do this. This is your house, you know more about what is there and anyone on this site. I would run the romex thru a switch so that it is simple to disconnect if I need to remove the appliance. But again, that is up to you.


----------



## Caccaco (Feb 22, 2020)

By "*You MUST have a means to disconnect the appliance in case of maintenance*" the circuit breaker no longer counts for that? 

The garbage disposal is also hardwired in the same fashion the dishwasher was, also on the same breaker. An exact same wire coming out of the wall behind the sink in it's case, hardwired directly into the disposal. I am going to need to change that out too at some point as well.


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

It is up to you. But since you are replacing the appliance, I would have a dedicated circuit for each appliance. Also a dedicated disconnect switch for each appliance. You are not required to have an inspection for this, you are not required to follow the rules set in the NEC since you are not changing the actual wiring, you are only connecting a new appliance. But this is your home, how safe do you want it to be? You know what is there much better than anyone in this site. You should have stated the fact about two appliances on a single circuit to begin with. 

The NEC code does not require any wiring to be in liquidtite conduit, but I put all of my wiring that is under any sink in liquidtite conduit and all boxes are water tight and all devices in those boxes are water resistant. Then I seal the liquidetite connectors with silicone. You may go above and beyond the minimal standards set. I use AFCI/GFCI breakers for every circuit in my house, even though I am not required to do so.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

So, to me it looks like Bosch gave you a junction box with a cord. The end of the cord plugs into the D/W. If I'm you, I just cut a hole in the drywall, install the junction box so it's flush with the wall, connect the romex to the JB put a blank plate on, and complete the install. If I wanted to get fancy I'd cut a hole in the bottom of the drywall where the romex comes out and fish the romex up through the wall.


----------



## Oldmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

Option 3 is your best.


----------

